# Firing Pin Broken on a 3032 Tomcat Inox



## Jebusisi (Jan 27, 2012)

I have owned a 3032 Tomcat Inox for about 3 yrs. Fired it once at an outdoor range, never again. Last weekend, I took it out to another outdoor range with the same box of Winchester 32. I bought 3 yrs ago, the gun won't fire. After inspection, I realized that the firing pin is broken and you can still see the rest of the pin inside of the slide from the hole. I have been looking for instructions on how to disassemble the slide but with no luck. Would someone with the knowledge give me some hints. 

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like an easy one as opposed to the 92/96 series. Drive out the Firing Pin Retention Pin with the appropriate size punch from underneath the slide and reassemble in reverse order from the top and there you have it, or take it to a gunsmith. Brownells has the parts, may as well change the firing pin spring while you're at it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i would contact Beretta , perhaps they will send you a new pin or offer to fix it?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i would contact Beretta , perhaps they will send you a new pin or offer to fix it?


Ah, even a better idea!


----------



## racolqui (Mar 18, 2012)

What ammo were you using? (Didn't notice the old date.) I just bought a new INOX and hope they have resolved all the problems. I wonder if they still say not to use ammo with over 130FP energy/ That would be a bummer because some of the new stuff that makes a .32 a viable CCW weapon is as high as 155 FP. M y Keltek eats it with no problem. I got the INOX because I have arthritus in my hands and I thought the pop up barrel would help me to not have to rack it. I even carry an extra shell in my mag pouch so I can charge it with the tip up barrel on a reload if the frame cracking problem it isn't fixed I won't be a happy camper.


----------

